# Emco Rex B20 Thicknesser/Planer



## Dave C (13 Dec 2005)

Help!!

I have recently bought an old Emco B20 thicknesser/planer and am looking for an operating a maintenance manual.

Can anybody help me with the above, a photo copy or scanned PDF copy would be appreciated.

Regards

Dave


----------



## DaveL (13 Dec 2005)

Hi Dave, 

Welcome to the forum.  

I have no idea about your manual, but take a look here the company still appears to be in business, may be worth emailing to see if they have a copy. I hope you find a copy, please let us know how you get on. :^o


----------



## Garrett in Victoria BC CA (14 Dec 2005)

Goodness, that brings back good memeories. I bought my first one of these in 1969 when I was living in Tehran. At the time, it had no motor, but sat on the rails of the Emco Rec combi woodworking kit, and was driven off a shaft from the unit's single 3/4 HP motor. Two years later, having sold the combi and moved to Bonn, I bought the stand-alone Emco-Rex B20, and used it until 2003(!) when I sold it for more than I originally paid for it. It never gave me a single problem, and the width of the jointer compensated for the short tables. 

The manual went with the machine, but I'd be glad to try to help with any questions.

Cheers and congratulations, Garrett


----------



## jasonB (14 Dec 2005)

Here are the importers of Emco, my engineering lathe is made by them & I can still get spares for it after 20+years.

http://www.emcomachinetools.co.uk/

Jason


----------



## Dave C (14 Dec 2005)

Garrett / Jason 

Thank you both for the for the interest you have shown. 

Garret, I may need to contact you for help in the future as Emco have not yet responded to my emails sent request the O&M manual. 

Jason I will make contact with Pro Machine Tools to see if they can help me resource the O&Ms. 

I hope you, your families and everybody else have a lovely Christmas and get all the things on your wish lists. 

HoHoHo!!! 

Dave


----------



## Newbie_Neil (15 Dec 2005)

Hi Dave

Welcome to the forum.

Hope you manage to locate a manual.

Cheers
Neil


----------

